# 2 tanks 2 bettas hoping for some help



## superpookiejr (Apr 2, 2015)

I am having issues cycling I am new to this and don't know if I am on the right track hoping by keeping a journal of everything I can get some feed back and help to get my babies homes safe and help them live the life they deserve! 
first let me tell you how this adventure started! My 5 year old loves going to see the fish when we go to walmart so one day while looking at them she asked if we could get one.. I told her I wasn't sure if we were ready I wanted to get some info first... at that point she noticed a betta had died when she asked why that fish wasn't moving I told her he had gone to heaven...so she got this very sad look on her face and I could see she was thinking about something so I asked her what was up? she looked at me and in her most serious loving concerned voice she asked me if we could please save the last 2 bettas on the shelf... she said they were homeless and looked sad and we have a home and we needed to do something to make them happy so they didn't go to heaven never having a home with a family!! :shock: well how was I to say no to such beautiful logic so we took Finn and Trixi home.... 
now after doing some research I got them both 5 gl tanks with gravel silk plants, betta hammocks, and hiding spaces: (pics below)










finn's home












Trixi's home




ok so after getting the heaters and finding the right filter that was adjustable so the current was not to strong I learned about a little thing called the cycling! I read every thing I could find about it so I got the API master kit and started to test the water daily..... I have been getting very worried that I have been doing something wrong its been 2 months and I have not had any luck so I figure if I document what I am doing maybe someone can help!

so finn's tank:

the ph has been at 7 up til this week when it dropped to 6 ( tap is 7)
the ammonia bounces between .25 and .5 ( I do 25% to 50% water changes almost daily to everyother day)
nitrites and nitrates are both at 0
I use conditioners to treat the water 
I use stress zyme to help with stress and slime coat
I use ammo lock when the ammonia is at .5
(I use all of the same treatments for Trixi's water)

trixi's tank:

the ph on this tank is usually at a 6.5 to 6 since I have set it up
all of the same readings for ammonia and nitrites and nitrates 
same water change schedule 
although this tank has cloudy water issues 

I will update daily and hopefully someone can help me I just don't think I am understanding the process or I am overthinking it who knows but lets see :dunno:


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

In my opinion, the most important part of cycling is Prime Seachem. You add it to the water initially and then when the ammonia or nitrites gets up (above 0), then do a water change ASAP. It detoxifies the ammonia, nitrites, removes heavy metals, chlorine, and chloramines. It's an all in one, kinda thing. The best thing about it is that after adding it to the water initially if there is a little ammonia then it immediately detoxifies it so there isn't ammonia accumulation between the time you test and the next time. You could also add some bacteria to the water. It usually comes in a bottle or bag and will help kickstart the process. If there is one important thing in cycling it's Prime Seachem. Hope I helped.


----------

